#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Problema estranho com IPs Válidos

## Int

Boa noite, 

Tenho a seguinte situação: 

Bloco /22 e BGP com 2 peers (1 operadora), anunciando 4 blocos /24.
Clientes em PPPoE, Mikrotik distribuindo IPs via pool.

Os primeiros 2 blocos são designados a clientes de forma dinamica, os outros 2 para equipamentos, estatico, etc.

Quando usado os blocos válidos de forma dinamica via pool, ocorre uma gigante lentidão nesses clientes que obteram o IP dinamico.
Quando usado blocos de IPs privados (CGNAT 100.64/10), não ocorre nenhuma lentidão.

Detalhe: Os outros 2 blocos que sao distribuidos estaticamente funcionam normalmente.

Alguma ideia?

----------

